# Wheel woolies



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So today I cleaned the tts and for the first time used a product I'm new to called wheel woolies (careful how you say it :lol: )
They are essentially 3 brushes of different sizes for cleaning your alloys,the difference here is how soft they are and how effective at cleaning the wheels they are,with the largest size you can reach right to the back off the inner of the wheel and with the smallest you can give the Calipers a good clean,my mrs said they look like black sheep on sticks :lol:.
They are not the cheapest but I am mega impressed by how effortlessly and how well they cleaned my entire wheels and calipers,there is no wire inside them and they are extremely robust so should last ages,I bought them at a local detailing shop but you can get them from amazon and are well worth a look.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wheel-Woolies- ... el+Woolies


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

Had a set a little while now. I wonder how did I get on without them?

They stand the test of time too so well worth it. Mine have had some abuse over the past year or so. No signs of wear or loss of material.

Brilliant product.
Best to shop around, prices range from £35 upwards if you find the right sellers.
There are two versions also. The newer ones have a longer handle on the mid sized one.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't buy the Carbon Collective version like I did, falling to pieces due to poor quality & not alot cheaper.
Hoggy.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Got mine a few years ago now and they're still going strong.


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Found a video here;

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/wheel-woolies.aspx


----------

